# IQ test, how smart (or Dumb) am I?



## Purple (25 Apr 2007)

I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?


----------



## mo3art (25 Apr 2007)

Does this answer your question?


Intelligence
Interval      	Cognitive Designation
40 - 54 	Severely challenged (Less than 1% of test takers)
55 - 69 	Challenged (2.3% of test takers)
70 - 84 	Below average
85 - 114 	Average (68% of test takers)
115 - 129 	Above average
130 - 144 	Gifted (2.3% of test takers)
145 - 159 	Genius (Less than 1% of test takers)
160 - 175 	Extraordinary genius

AFAIK the standard IQ test only tests for academic intelligence and neglects other forms such as emotional.


----------



## Staples (25 Apr 2007)

It proves you have certain abilities that others don't but I wouldn't get carried away. 

My mother used to reckon that there are different compartments to the brain and that just because someone might have it in one, it doesn't necessarily mean they have it in another. I think she had a point. IMHO, emotional intelligence (i.e. cop-on!) is far more valuable than the type of intelligence measured in standard IQ tests. 

I know of a couple of people who have very high IQs but frankly, they shouldn't be let out!


----------



## r2d2 (25 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?


 
If you couldn't source the answer yourself it calls into question the test


----------



## ClubMan (25 Apr 2007)

r2d2 said:


> If you couldn't source the answer yourself it calls into question the test


Touché!


----------



## franmac (25 Apr 2007)

r2d2 said:


> If you couldn't source the answer yourself it calls into question the test


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iq_test


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

r2d2 said:


> If you couldn't source the answer yourself it calls into question the test



Good point 
Or maybe I'm just lazy.
Or maybe I knew someone would post the answer here and I was saving myself time.

...Or maybe an on-line IQ test is not the best gauge of intelligence.


----------



## monkeyboy (26 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?



If you could not use your initiative to answer this question your self it shows a certain lack of other qualities !


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> If you could not use your initiative to answer this question your self it shows a certain lack of other qualities !



I did, I got _Mo3art_ to answer it for me. That's just good time management


----------



## monkeyboy (26 Apr 2007)

Yeah and children show good TM by getting their bums wiped for years! 

Post a link to it and well see how good you really are!


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Yeah and children show good TM by getting their bums wiped for years!


 Yep, two out of my three still outsource the paperwork.




monkeyboy said:


> Post a link to it and well see how good you really are!


[broken link removed] for it.


----------



## michaelm (26 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?


It means that you're good at IQ tests.


----------



## CGorman (26 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test



Generally the reliability of online tests is somewhere between poor and dreadful... don't believe them for a second... I know dozens of people who've taken them and got crazy scores. For example my score online in no way correlates to the score i've received from two indepentent physcologists (both graded me almost the exact same number even though the tests were years apart).

If you really want to know your IQ, go get assessed properly... and remember even if that says you've a high IQ, it's only one form of intelligence. I've a theory (probably better to keep it to myself... I might get savaged for it) - as IQ goes up, other important skills, principally social skills, drops dramatically - particularly as you move into and above the top 1% (145+)... it's only a theory based on my own anecdotal observations... but I firmly believe it.


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

michaelm said:


> It means that you're good at IQ tests.


If I'd done badly I'd agree with your cynicism but the whole thing has gone to my head since Mo3art's post.


----------



## rob30 (26 Apr 2007)

Never forget, half the population have below average intelligence!
Its funny when you hear people try to deny that fact!


----------



## Squire (26 Apr 2007)

CGorman said:


> it's only a theory based on my own anecdotal observations... but I firmly believe it.


 
AFAIK, although I cant link a source, it has been well proven. When Nasa are selecting candidates they undergo not only an IQ test but also an SQ test which measures their social skills. A balance between the two is optimal but as you say, those with a very high score in one, tend to have a relatively low score in the other.

You can see it in some famous people who are thought to have Aspergers Syndrome (e.g. Albert Einstien, WB Yeats and Isaac Newton, Mozart, Andy Warhol), very intelligent but deficient in social and communication skills.

So the saying "You're too smart for your own good" rings true.


----------



## michaelm (26 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> If I'd done badly I'd agree with your cynicism but the whole thing has gone to my head since Mo3art's post.


I don't think I'd apply the IQ scale (posted my mo3art) to that online test.  I scored 138 and I'm barely literate.  I find that a high percentage for 'the Public' just aren't the brightest, 'clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right' .


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

CGorman said:


> Generally the reliability of online tests is somewhere between poor and dreadful... don't believe them for a second... I know dozens of people who've taken them and got crazy scores. For example my score online in no way correlates to the score I’ve received from two independent physiologists (both graded me almost the exact same number even though the tests were years apart).


 I don't take these things seriously. In my book it's just another form of snobbery if one does. I have no idea what my real IQ is and I have no real desire to find out, which is probably why I didn't know what my score meant.



CGorman said:


> I've a theory (probably better to keep it to myself... I might get savaged for it) - as IQ goes up, other important skills, principally social skills, drops dramatically - particularly as you move into and above the top 1% (145+)... it's only a theory based on my own anecdotal observations... but I firmly believe it.


 Anything that makes people take themselves too seriously is a bad thing. Once you loose the ability to laugh at yourself you loose the ability to laugh at life. I’d rather be dumb and happy.


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

michaelm said:


> I don't think I'd apply the IQ scale (posted my mo3art) to that online test.  I scored 138 and I'm barely literate.  I find that a high percentage for 'the Public' just aren't the brightest, 'clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right' .


 I agree, if I'm in the top few percent then I despair for the future of humanity!


----------



## Seagull (26 Apr 2007)

rob30 said:


> Never forget, half the population have below average intelligence!
> Its funny when you hear people try to deny that fact!


That's not necessarily true. It depends on the shape of the curve. If you have a significantly larger number of very stupid people than you do of very intelligent people, then they can skew the average intelligence downwards.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

rob30 said:


> Never forget, half the population have below average intelligence!


Evidence please?


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

Seagull said:


> That's not necessarily true. It depends on the shape of the curve. If you have a significantly larger number of very stupid people than you do of very intelligent people, then they can skew the average intelligence downwards.


Smart ass


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?


Can you link to it so that we can all do it and see how clever or otherwise we are?


----------



## liteweight (26 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Can you link to it so that we can all do it and see how clever or otherwise we are?



Link already provided above!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

Doh!


----------



## michaelm (26 Apr 2007)

rob30 said:


> Never forget, half the population have below average intelligence!


Might be fairer to say, without fear of challenge, 'half the population have below median intelligence!' . . (although that doesn't mean anything).


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

136 without any points deducted for missing the link in the first place above... I'm off to try this one now. Hopefullly there's something about ironing boards in there...
*What Erotic Fantasy Is Matched to Your Personality?*


----------



## Gordanus (26 Apr 2007)

michaelm said:


> Might be fairer to say, without fear of challenge, 'half the population have below median intelligence!' . . (although that doesn't mean anything).



The scores of IQ tests are worked out (sort-of) thus (it's years since I did statistcs):
Invent your test. define what you think intelligence means.  General knowledge, literacy, numerocy, spacial orientation etc etc.  
Try it out on several thousands of people.  (The army and college students usually for easy access to large numbers of people)
Assign the scores according to the normal curve.
Average score is 100, standard deviation 20.
So half the population will all fall beolw the average; and half above. but something like 68% will fall between 80 and 120.


----------



## sdelaney (26 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> 136 without any points deducted for missing the link in the first place above... I'm off to try this one now. Hopefullly there's something about ironing boards in there...
> *What Erotic Fantasy Is Matched to Your Personality?*


 
how did you get on ClubMan......?


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

sdelaney said:


> how did you get on ClubMan......?



I should have been a porn star.... I've been telling Mrs. Purple that for years!


----------



## sdelaney (26 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I should have been a porn star.... I've been telling Mrs. Purple that for years!


 

 Ha Ha


----------



## Lauren (26 Apr 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *r2d2* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=405195#post405195 
_If you couldn't source the answer yourself it calls into question the test _


Good point 
Or maybe I'm just lazy.
Or maybe I knew someone would post the answer here and I was saving myself time.

...Or maybe an on-line IQ test is not the best gauge of intelligence.
__________________

Maybe you were just showing off?


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

Lauren said:


> Maybe you were just showing off?


Maybe....


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Apr 2007)

I just did the test in 1min as a total random guess on each puzzle. Apparently I have an IQ of 97! And a LQ (lazy quotient) of 140!


----------



## Glenbhoy (26 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?


Reminds me of Sunday dinner at home - after we'd all finished, my mother would go "that dinner was terrible", fishing for complements we'd call it!!


----------



## setemupjoe (26 Apr 2007)

I GOT THIS SCORE IN THE TICKLE SUPER IQ TEST ...THOUGHT IT WAS GOOD AND SAYS ITS GOOD ....SO IF YOU GOT 144 IN THIS IQ TEST I THINK YOUR DOIN ALRIGHT  WAS IT TICKLES SUPER IQ TEST YOU YOU TOOK OR CLASSIC ?














Your IQ score is 117. This means that you are smarter than 87.0% of all other Super IQ test takers.

This number is the result of a scientifically-tested formula based on how many questions you answered correctly on the Tickle Super IQ Test.

But there's more to intelligence than a single number, a single score, or a single label. Tickle uses 8 distinguishable dimensions of intelligence in the Super IQ Test. By analyzing your individual scores on those 8 scales, we are able to look beyond the raw IQ score into how you process information, and which intellectual strengths you're best at.

Your test results indicate that the way you process information makes you a Concrete Thinker.

You have unusually strong verbal and numerical skills. This dynamic combination gives you an exceptional aptitude for solving equations and then communicating those solutions to others in lay terms. Your intelligence is grounded and based on a very clear interpretation of what is happening around you. Because you are so realistic, most things are crystal clear to you, while others may get confused by this or that. 

Your objective is to make things real and clear. People count on you to find and give the sober, cold-hard facts. You learn most easily when things are explained in numbers and words and so you enjoy the education you get through books and lectures. Unlike others, you do not have to experience something first-hand to understand it, nor do you have a lot of interest in how things work mechanically. On the other hand, if you find the information in your books or lectures too abstract, you might tend toward first-hand experience as you'll get nothing but the facts that way.

Here's an example of your Concrete Thinker thinking skills at work in a real-life situation:

You are at a travel agency with a friend contemplating the several different types of vacations you two could take together. The agent gives you the pros and cons of each vacation (including the prices), along with the options you have within each package. All the details, facts, and figures confuse your friend, who asks the agent to just recommend the best one so you two can be done with it and get out of there. But you are able to take out a pen and a piece of paper and write down all of the relevant information. The comparison sheet you create helps you both figure out which is the best choice, and you prevent your friend from feeling overly confused. Thank goodness you think the way you do!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?


 
Wow, Purple, you're so clever!


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Wow, Purple, you're so clever!



I took a large towel and wiped all the sarcasm off that comment Vanilla, thanks for the complement.  But I do have to question any IQ test that scores me at 144, for you should have seen this post before I ran spell check!
I'm also a bit disappointed with your comment, I expected something more cutting


----------



## Megan (27 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took a large towel and wiped all the sarcasm off that comment Vanilla, thanks for the complement.  But I do have to question any IQ test that scores me at 144, for you should have seen this post before I ran spell check!
> I'm also a bit disappointed with your comment, I expected something more cutting



Are you suffering from low self esteem Purple?


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2007)

Megan said:


> Are you suffering from low self esteem Purple?


 I'm not sure, it could just be that I can't take the test/ myself too seriously. It's all just a bit of fun.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took a large towel and wiped all the sarcasm off that comment Vanilla, thanks for the complement.  But I do have to question any IQ test that scores me at 144, for you should have seen this post before I ran spell check!
> I'm also a bit disappointed with your comment, I expected something more cutting


 
No, really, I'm impressed.


----------



## Staples (27 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> But I do have to question any IQ test that scores me at 144, for you should have seen this post before I ran spell check!


 
You should certainly question this one.  It has few of the characteristics (e.g. time constraints) that feature in tests administered by, say, Mensa.

Also, there is no direct correlation between a person's intelligence and their ability to spell correctly.


----------



## Erith (28 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I took an on-line IQ test and got 144. What does that mean? What's the average?



It means you know you have an above average IQ and wanted to tell as many people as possible.


----------



## joanmul (29 Apr 2007)

Also, there is no direct correlation between a person's intelligence and their ability to spell correctly.[/quote]


I totally agree there. I have a sister who did her hons. degree in Science; some years later decided to teach herself accountancy in order to run her husband's company; and the only spelling she was sure about was in Science. When she qualified and it came to writing off her applications for jobs, I used to write them as she couldn't spell for nuts.


----------



## liteweight (29 Apr 2007)

> I totally agree there. I have a sister who did her hons. degree in Science; some years later decided to teach herself accountancy in order to run her husband's company; and the only spelling she was sure about was in Science. When she qualified and it came to writing off her applications for jobs, I used to write them as she couldn't spell for nuts.



That really says something for our educational system!


----------



## Vanilla (30 Apr 2007)

Vanilla said:


> No, really, I'm impressed.


 

...impressed by your guilelessness. 


P.S. Isn't that what all guys like to hear? LOL.


----------



## Purple (30 Apr 2007)

Vanilla said:


> ...impressed by your guilelessness.
> 
> 
> P.S. Isn't that what all guys like to hear? LOL.



Thanks again (I think)


----------



## joanmul (30 Apr 2007)

liteweight said:


> That really says something for our educational system!


I don't agree with you there. I think some people just can't spell because of the way their brains work. She was very mathematically inclined, I'm not and my own daughters have shown similar characteristics. The educational system I and my siblings had couldn't have been more superior - my parents were our national teachers (my father won the Carlisle & Blake award every year of its existence - other older teachers would know what that was) and we had secondary boarding school education. If you can't spell after that there has to be a reason and dyslexia wasn't it.


----------



## AlastairSC (1 May 2007)

135. Guess that means I'm not as smart as Clubman - though I did note the link first time round  

Pity Purple's spell check didn't pick up "complement" 

I wonder if the spelling thing correlates with reading rather than intelligence _per se_? I work in education and find that wider readers (that's those who read widely, not those of larger girth ) tend to spell better. (Anecdotal - no evidence for it.)


----------



## Staples (2 May 2007)

Speaking of spelling, I noticed that the RTE weather report last night displayed the word "Tonite".

Might they have been in a hurry?


----------



## Caveat (2 May 2007)

Haven't tried the IQ test link & don't intend to - did Mensa IQ test some years ago.

What would interest me is the reliability of the specific test.  if you really would like to have your IQ accurately measured shouldn't it be done by a reputable organisation? e.g. mensa? or at least approved by someone like this.

To me, doing random on-line IQ tests is a bit like asking email purveyors of generic viagra about pharmaceuticals....

Anyway, agree with some of the comments above - I scored v.well but would have some glaring weaknesses in my abilities - I'm certainly no polymath


----------



## DoctorEvil (2 May 2007)

Purple said:


> I took a large towel and wiped all the sarcasm off that comment Vanilla, thanks for the complement.  But I do have to question any IQ test that scores me at 144, for you should have seen this post before I ran spell check!



Gah - Spell check the curse of our generation! It corrects spelling but not context!

Compliment not complement !!!!


----------



## Seagull (2 May 2007)

Compliment = being nice
Complement = what's left over


----------

